# GSDCA Nationals - Agility



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone here going, and if so- will you be there this weekend for the all breed agility trial?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag and I will be there for all 5 days of agility!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Good luck!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wanda, with masi's brother Enzo will be there doing agility, in the ex classes..


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes I will be there with Enzo all 5 days.. also there will be a nice young female out of one of my breeding showing in Novice. look forward to seeing everyone there


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I will be there Mon through Wed.


----------

